# Im new here trying to find info



## GrumpyGonzo (7 mo ago)

Hello everyone.. My name is Gonzalo.. I was born in Mexicali, Mexico. But raised in California. I'm in what we call here the IE, San Bernardino, Riverside area. Please forgive me if this is the wrong area to post. Ive been seriously thinking about moving to Mexicali.. Was wondering what was all involved to move all my tools and personal belonging on over to Mexicali. With out my tools I would be dead in the water.  Hope everyone is having an awesome day!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

As a Mexican national moving back to Mexico you are entitled to a one-time import of all the household belongings (including tools) you want to bring with you. This is called _menaje de casa_ and you don’t have to pay duty on the items, just one overall fee. You have to fill out the corresponding form and provide a list of all the things you are bringing. This is some information about it.

This is the information in English (although from a different consulate, it should be essentially the same). According to this site, the menaje de casa fee is currently $USD 126.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

That would be the way to go.


----------

